# Martin Lynx Bow



## arrow head 147 (Dec 28, 2002)

Try the Martin web site.It would help to know the year of production.
They have charts showing specs , mostly string and cable lengths.Maybe some other info to.
The 6 on the limb is a generic number.There is probably a L , M , Or H or low medium high also.
They make these limbs and they could go on many different bows and wind up producing different weights on each one.
Try the general archery section if you cant find what your looking for.
Dont worry about asking nubbie questions.It is archers helping archers you Know. Chuck.


----------

